# Online Divorce?



## Philly8 (Mar 16, 2010)

If we go through with the divorce, we really dont have any issues that require spending a ton of $$$ on lawyers. We don't own a house, she already has her possessions, and we already agree on joint custody with visits anytime.

Are there any good online divorce sites you can recommend?


----------

